
How Much Do Countries Spend on Healthcare Compared to the Military? - zackhsi
https://www.visualcapitalist.com/what-do-countries-spend-on-healthcare-versus-military/
======
zackhsi
The scale at which the US spends in _both_ categories is astounding.

~~~
082349872349872
If one maximises nominal GDP instead of attempting to measure health and
geopolitical outcomes, _both_ categories do juice the reported figure.

